# Jalapeno Cream Cheese Stuffed Pork Tenderloin



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Ingredients:

2 lbs pork tenderloin - butterflied
1 brick cream cheese - I used 1 tub of the onion cream cheese
2-3 fresh Jalapenos - sliced length wise
Salt, pepper, paprika and season all
8 slices thick cut bacon or enough to wrap the whole pork loin

Directions:

Preheat oven at 350Â° 
Take bacon slices and lay them out flat on a sheet of saran wrap (used to help roll the pork loin) and take butterflied pork tenderloin and lay on top of bacon slices and season with a lil bit of salt, pepper, season all and spread cream cheese 1/4 of the way across the top of one end and add julienned jalapenos on top.

Take a hold of saran wrap and roll everything up into a roll and use wood skewers to hold everything together. Take off saran wrap and sprinkle a lil paprika on top of whole roll for color and place loin on baking sheet and bake uncovered at 350Â° for approx. 45 min - 1 hr or until done to your liking. 

Take out and let rest for 15-20 minutes before slicing.

Hope you guys enjoy!!

How you like the camera angle now Capt Dave?? LOL


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That picture makes my mouth water...looks awesome, I bet it tasted awesome too !


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

LOL!! Thank you Bo!! It was AWESOME!!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

HTownBoi281 said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 lbs pork tenderloin - butterflied
> 1 brick cream cheese - I used 1 tub of the onion cream cheese
> ...


sunday morning and I'm drooling......


----------

